# Which of the 4 Laws would you choose for your town?



## DiscoDancingZebras (Oct 12, 2012)

Assuming its permanent, which would you choose? It's a very hard decision. I can't choose from a 'beautiful town', a 'rich town', or a 'late night town'

Beautiful Village: Cockroaches, weeds and garbage appear less in your town. Flowers don't wilt.
Early Bird: Shops open earlier and villagers wake earlier.
Night Owl: Shops remain open later and villagers go to sleep later.
Wealthy Town: Prices in shops go up but selling items go up by 20%.
Nothing in Particular: A standard village.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm probably just going with beautiful, because I don't really play late at night or early in the morning, and I want my town to have a small village feel.


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 12, 2012)

I will probably choose the ?late night town?. The other three aren?t very appealing for me... There will ?only? be the four types right?


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

I really dont know. Each has their pros and cons, but I probs wont pick Rich Village. Or Early morning. So either beautiful or late village


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 12, 2012)

beautiful.

But i don't really care. I bet there will be more.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful or Late Night. I wonder (And hope) we can change it later on if we want.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

You can change the late to morning and vice versa I know, cause if you change the hours of a store one day, Shizu will comment saying the town should be classified as morning or late, and then the animals will change their wake up time then too. Not sure about beautiful or rich though.
I would go with late night I think since I never really play so early in the morning, and I don't mind going around town pulling weeds and th eoccasional piece of trash is useful to catch flies.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure when I'm going to be playing. D: I guess since my playtime will be split throughout the day (or even late one night and perhaps very early a few days later). It's really going to switch up a lot for me so I don't think I want to go with the early or late option. I'm liking what beautiful town has to offer, though. Less weeds? Yes please. Less trash, too!


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

I will have to see how the rich town plays out though, I mean if we are allowed to go to another town to sell stuff, that'd be like taking advantage of their prices lol, so I wonder how that'll work, but I really want a late night town so all the animals will still be out and all the shops will still be open.


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 12, 2012)

When they say late night and early morning, I wonder what the hours will be...


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> When they say late night and early morning, I wonder what the hours will be...



I think you can choose the shop hours, but I bet you can't determine the times the villagers wake up, hopefully they stay up as late as the shops.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 12, 2012)

From the latest issue of Nintendo Dream there is a scan that shows:

R. Parker's hours
In a normal, no settings in place town: 9am-11pm
Town that never sleeps: 9am-2am

So I don't actually think you can set it yourself, I think there are set times for each of the choices, but who knows.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmmm... I think I'll go with beautiful, even though it will be annoying since I plan on getting up early before school (which is before 9 am and I do want to go shopping in the morning), but in the weekends I don't want to wake up early and so yeah. There is also another option. It's called: I don't mind or whatever or something like that = normal AC town as previous games.


----------



## Mint (Oct 12, 2012)

I was thinking of going with either Beautiful town or Late Night town. 

I may also consider Rich town since it is very unpopular. It may turn out to be a good option to go with.


----------



## Cevan (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll probably do either late night or beautiful. I'll first need to see what the probable hours for late night will go up to.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 12, 2012)

If rich town gives you ways to earn more money (perhaps like making your fruit, fish or bugs worth more) I'd probably be interested in that one. 

If not, then a late night or beautiful town would probably be best for me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

Lynda said:


> If rich town gives you ways to earn more money (perhaps like making your fruit, fish or bugs worth more) I'd probably be interested in that one.
> 
> If not, then a late night or beautiful town would probably be best for me.



that's what rich town is, though the prices of furniture and stuff are also higher.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmm. I wonder. So with the rich town thing...

If you go to another persons town who has a 'rich town' can you sell your items for more there? That'd be interesting


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Hmm. I wonder. So with the rich town thing...
> 
> If you go to another persons town who has a 'rich town' can you sell your items for more there? That'd be interesting


that's what I am wondering, maybe R Parkers won't buy stuff from out of town folks but they can still sell stuff to you?


----------



## ThatACfan (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm considering rich town but if you are able to take advantage of other people's rich town then i'l proly go with beautiful and sell things at my friends town.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think I would like the rich town. Even if I made more money, there are some things I don't want to pay more for.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> that's what I am wondering, maybe R Parkers won't buy stuff from out of town folks but they can still sell stuff to you?



But then Turnips....

Does that mean turnips will have higher prices in this town?


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> But then Turnips....
> 
> Does that mean turnips will have higher prices in this town?



oh man
oh man
oh man

When I get the game I'm going to test this immediately and then determine the direction I want my town to go in. Some reeeeaaaalllll money potential for turnips.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 12, 2012)

im going to make my town a beautiful town XD


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2012)

Most likely I will go for the Late Night town.


----------



## Wing (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not so sure about the 'Laws' of my town... Could somebody explain please?


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

Wing said:


> I'm not so sure about the 'Laws' of my town... Could somebody explain please?



Beautiful village - plants grow easy
Rich village - get more money easier, but items are more expensive
Early village - shops open earlier, villagers are more active in the morning
Late village - shops stay open later, villagers are more active at night
Nothing much - nothing happens


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Beautiful village - plants grow easy



Is that confirmed? I don't see anything about that on the website:


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 13, 2012)

Seriously hope that the Beautiful town law does include plants growing easier.. if not then I'll probably go with that or morning/night town.


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

Justin said:


> Is that confirmed? I don't see anything about that on the website:



I don't know if it was confirmed, but when it was said before the website put it up (on GoNintendo or NintendoEverything whatever one it was) they were sayin' that so i donno


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 13, 2012)

"Rich Town" by definition sounds like the "Hard Mode" of Animal Crossing. Is it just me?


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it's just you. 
I don't know how I'm going to explain this so if you get confused it's ok

So. say in a 'non-rich town' - an item costs 1,000 bells at R-Parkers. and it sells for 250 bells.
Then in a rich town, the same item costs 2,000 bells at R-Parkers, and it sells for 500 bells

It's still the same ratio (4:1) so it shouldn't make any difference - though nothing about it has been confirmed but that's what I'm thinking and to me that just seems kinda pointless. I donno


----------



## Dylab (Oct 13, 2012)

Late night


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 13, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I think it's just you.
> I don't know how I'm going to explain this so if you get confused it's ok
> 
> So. say in a 'non-rich town' - an item costs 1,000 bells at R-Parkers. and it sells for 250 bells.
> ...


It does seem a bit pointless. Its the same thing.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 13, 2012)

IF you can manually change store hours, i will just go with beautiful, if you can't, i would'nt know what to do!
But probably... morning, since i dont play as much at night


----------



## Winona (Oct 13, 2012)

Early and Late Night Towns doesn't really arouse interest in me since I'm not someone who has steady, fixed playing times.

So... rich town? I think this could make the start harder. I mean, when you've got no money and the items, tools and furniture are even more expensive than other towns... but the aspect that you can sell items for a higher price is rather interesting. Anyway, I will have to sell my items in other rich towns in order to use this new feature.

I will most likely decide for the beautiful village.

Have you people any suggestions of what might happen to the city if none of those four is chosen?


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2012)

it will probs just be the same as previous AC games and nothing special.


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 13, 2012)

I want early morning, but hopefully that won't mean all the shops will close ridiculously early...


----------



## Anna (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful town


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful village~~~


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 13, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I think it's just you.
> I don't know how I'm going to explain this so if you get confused it's ok
> 
> So. say in a 'non-rich town' - an item costs 1,000 bells at R-Parkers. and it sells for 250 bells.
> ...


Depends if the big money-makers are increased too.  Do fruit, fish, turnips, etc. sell for more?


----------



## RisingSun (Oct 13, 2012)

Since I tend to play later in the evening when the family has settled down, I will probably choose late night.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 13, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Depends if the big money-makers are increased too.  Do fruit, fish, turnips, etc. sell for more?


everything sells for more.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> everything sells for more.



And it will be interesting to see how much more because this could change the game a lot for people who play online.  If you have a friend with a rich town you could sell in their town and buy in yours.


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 13, 2012)

Hm... Assuming that Rich Town doesn't affect buy:sell ratios, I'm guessing it's mostly for people who visit other villages/have many visitors. You can visit other people and get things for a discount, and have people come over to sell for more. In that case, I'd like to be able to charge taxes on visitors. That got me thinking. Maybe Rich Town has some kind of ability to get more money from villagers in some way, such as investing in shops, and getting a percentage of the money that villagers spend there based on how much you invest. I also hope that Late-night and Early Towns get some kind of bonus other than just affecting shop open/close times, like more activities in the morning/night. Maybe they might get exclusive outdoor furniture such as street lamps or maybe the picnics would be Early exclusive. Just some ideas. Hopefully you can adopt different laws, as long as they don't contradict or maybe just don't 'fit' with the laws you've already chosen, such as someone with Late-night can get Rich, but not Early or Beautiful.

But overall, I think we have too little info on the laws right now for me to make a final decision.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Oct 13, 2012)

Changed my mind (again  ), my town will be late night... Beautiful, erm... i dont even know anymore!


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully we'll be able to change them as we like.
Haha if you can then we'll be able to trick it by changing to rich whever we want to sell something! xD
Maybe thats not such a good idea then.... xD


----------



## Dizzard (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not sure. Generally I don't play the game super early or super late....but then there's always the occasional annoyance particularly around the time shops close.

It seems like Beautiful Town would be the most useful for every day living.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 13, 2012)

Most likely I'll choose the "Late Night" law since I'm quite the night owl. Hopefully we get to change the law if we ever wanted to though...


----------



## DonutCannon (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope they have Fishing and Bug Catching laws.

Speaking of that, I hope they never add fish, bug, or dinosaur villagers. Then the museum would basically be a slave trade center.


----------



## Gwoop (Oct 13, 2012)

DonutCannon said:


> I hope they have Fishing and Bug Catching laws.
> 
> Speaking of that, I hope they never add fish, bug, or dinosaur villagers. Then the museum would basically be a slave trade center.



Isn't there a new villager who is a woolly mammoth?  Mammoths were displayed in the older games in the museum.

Anyway, I believe I'll choose a late night town. Mostly because I always find myself playing Wild World around midnight most days because I like playing it for a few minutes just before I go to sleep. I was considering the beautiful town, but I actually don't mind pulling weeds around town.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 13, 2012)

My thoughts for each... Also, I think we can change it, so I'm just going to go off that assumption instead of that we can only pick one. I remember in one of the trailers the girl was able to hope in the Mayor's chair and change it. I don't think you just pick it at the beginning if it's in the mayor's options menu.

Beautiful Town: This is an obvious option for me. It seems like it would be good to have this option on when I start to redo the tree and flower layout in my town. (This won't be something I start on for awhile after I get the game.) I may also have it on during the school year when I tend to go to bed earlier and have less time to play. It would help with making it so I have less chores to do while I have time to playing.

Late Night Town: Obvious option number two. I tend to be sort of a night owl when I'm not in school, so this will probably be my option all summer and during my month-long winter break. (This will probably be my best friend's choice all year, as he suffers from insomnia. So during the school year on the weekends I'll probably visit his town when it's late at night.)

Early Morning: Pretty useless. I do plan on playing early in the morning ever once in awhile, but never often enough to justify having this town. If I were older and able to wake up earlier, I'd pick this one. But for now, it'll be the only one I never use. I can see how it would be useful for others.

Rich Town: This seems good if you're not buying anything and JUST selling things. You could make money pretty quickly, and pay off a mortgage or a community project quickly. I can't really see using this until a long time has passed with the game and I'm not buying stuff from the shops every day. But by then I'll probably have paid a lot of stuff off anyway? Or maybe there will be enough things to pay off that you'll still be making community projects far into the game.

Nothing in Particular: Uh, why? If you're going to go with nothing you might as well go with Beautiful instead. Unless each option also has some sort of drawback?


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I'll pick Beautiful Village.
I wonder what "Nothing In Particular" is?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 13, 2012)

I really can't choose between a beautiful town or a late night town.
I usually always play in the evening/night, so i might choose that one. The description of the beautiful town doesn't sound very appealing, but if it grows lots of flowers (Like the first town in the Direct last week) then I would want it.
I think I'm going to decide when we get a better idea of what each means In November when we begin to see gameplay online from people who get the Japanese version.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm thinking late night town. I really only get to play sometimes past 11pm, so having shops open later in the night is a must for me!


----------



## monkE (Oct 13, 2012)

Definitely late night town! I hate Nook's closing so early in the other games.. That's why in City Folk I switched back to Nook n' Go for the extra hours.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 13, 2012)

JezDayy said:


> I think I'll pick Beautiful Village.
> I wonder what "Nothing In Particular" is?



Nothing in particular just means that you don't pick anything from the list, it is essentially a nothing choice.


----------



## Fennec (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I'll do late night, since I play a lot late at night and I generally avoid being up before 9. XD


----------



## Odin (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd probably choose the late night town, mainly because I have no life, and will most likely just stay up all night playing.


----------



## Wing (Oct 13, 2012)

Probably Rich Village... Then my sister will have Beautiful Village... Then I take her flowers and sell at my shops... And buy from her village... Mega bell maker!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 13, 2012)

Wing said:


> Probably Rich Village... Then my sister will have Beautiful Village... Then I take her flowers and sell at my shops... And buy from her village... Mega bell maker!



Rich is pointless IMO... Its the same buying/selling ratio


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Rich is pointless IMO... Its the same buying/selling ratio



We don't know that for sure. It's all assumptions here.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 13, 2012)

Probably won't use any. They look neat, but I prefer to keep it like it is.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Rich is pointless IMO... Its the same buying/selling ratio



I think it's use is if you're ONLY selling stuff. Or if you visit other villages a lot. Otherwise it could be pretty useless. But any of them COULD be pointless.


----------



## Wing (Oct 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Rich is pointless IMO... Its the same buying/selling ratio


Yeah, but I could make big bucks by going to my sister's beautiful town and then selling the flowers she planted... Then I could transfer all the money I made and then start a new town. LOL.


----------



## Wing (Oct 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Probably won't use any. They look neat, but I prefer to keep it like it is.



Yeah, I'd prefer keeping it normal if I am allowed to choose.


----------



## Villager Fan (Oct 14, 2012)

I might experiment with all of them just to see what different results I get.


----------



## Frisket (Oct 14, 2012)

Will all the villagers go to sleep/wake up at the same time if you pick a night/morning town?


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

Frisket said:


> Will all the villagers go to sleep/wake up at the same time if you pick a night/morning town?



Actually, a video said you can choose when animals sleep and wake up and even the store times. I say its an advantage for the night shift workers.


----------



## Frisket (Oct 14, 2012)

Awe I actually like it when the personalities all have different sleep patterns!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

Frisket said:


> Awe I actually like it when the personalities all have different sleep patterns!



Well, hopefully you can set different times for different animals


----------



## Ozzie (Oct 14, 2012)

I think it's more likely that every personality has its own sleep-patterns, and you can just change them with the 'morning type' or 'late night' towns (e.g. late night every animal will go to bed 3 hours later or something, but the exactly time is depending on the personality)


----------



## Trakker (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful town because those weeds need to find a better place to go than to my town.


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 15, 2012)

I've honestly been studying this entire topic for the past hour (is that sad? Maybe? XD) and I think I'm leaning toward Beautiful... as much as I am a night owl/insomniac...I would also make time to play all hours of the day


----------



## aniadrift (Oct 15, 2012)

is there any confirmation that you can only pick one of these four? I thought you'd be able to pick early or late, beautiful or ugly, rich or poor, etc


----------



## Frisket (Oct 15, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> I think it's more likely that every personality has its own sleep-patterns, and you can just change them with the 'morning type' or 'late night' towns (e.g. late night every animal will go to bed 3 hours later or something, but the exactly time is depending on the personality)



Hmmm if it works like that then I'd lean towards Late Night!


----------



## PapaNer (Oct 15, 2012)

For me it depends.  I work 8-5 every day and I have night classes and I also go out often at night.  I keep thinking I'll probably go with early morning or beautiful.  I don't want to do rich, I'm afraid it'll make the game boring quicker.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Oct 15, 2012)

It'll be a choice between beautiful and late night. If beautiful has no effect on plants and trees (I haven't seen anything so far to say it does; only garbage and weeds) then I'll go with late night, I can deal with weeds easy enough!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 15, 2012)

If you can change it, then town that never sleeps during the summer because I can stay up as late as I want with no school. Then, probably beautiful or rich during the other months, depending which lets me manage my town best with the little time I have during the school year. 

If you can't change it, then I guess beautiful if it lets trees grow faster. I'm mostly interested in obtaining all the fruit trees, especially since quite a few new fruits have been added. If beautiful just means something like it's easier to get a perfect town, then I'll choose none of them.


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Oct 15, 2012)

I wonder if beautiful village will have a reduction in animal trails


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulbasaur said:


> If you can change it, then town that never sleeps during the summer because I can stay up as late as I want with no school. Then, probably beautiful or rich during the other months, depending which lets me manage my town best with the little time I have during the school year.
> 
> If you can't change it, then I guess beautiful if it lets trees grow faster. I'm mostly interested in obtaining all the fruit trees, especially since quite a few new fruits have been added. If beautiful just means something like it's easier to get a perfect town, then I'll choose none of them.



I'm already leaning towards beautiful, but if trees grow faster then that will automatically become my choice. :3


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> I'm already leaning towards beautiful, but if trees grow faster then that will automatically become my choice. :3



lol me too
or if it makes growing hybrids easier or something like that lol


----------



## Lilnoo (Dec 13, 2012)

*Which town rule will you have?*

I have been watching tons of videos and you can have town rules as a new feature..Such as:
Early bird- Shops open earlier.
Night owl- Shops stay open longer. 
Rich town- Prices go up but selling things go up by 20%.
Beautiful town- Cockroaches and weeds are harder to appear and villagers will look after flowers.

This is all what I have been told and have seen from videos, just wondering which one would you have?
I would either have Rich town or Night Owl


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 13, 2012)

I have recently decided that I am going to get the physical copy and the digital one so that I can have two towns. One town will be the Town that Never Sleeps, because I am a night owl and the other will have Rich Town.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 13, 2012)

Night owl got me, but will visite any town that has rich


----------



## Lilnoo (Dec 13, 2012)

If a friend got rich you could sell your town fruit (if its different from theirs) you could get alot more, easy way of money there.


----------



## Fame (Dec 13, 2012)

I also recently decided I will be buying a digital copy and a physical copy, but I'm gonna have a beautiful and rich town ^^'


----------



## Octavia (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm going to be going with beautiful town. It'll be a lot easier not having to worry about watering my flowers every single day.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of either Beautiful or Never Sleeps, since I don't wake up early, and I'm content with taking longer to earn enough Bells for things. :3


----------



## Envy (Dec 13, 2012)

It's going to be either Night Owl or Beautiful Town. Probably Beautiful Town, as the flowers needing to be watered in the last two AC games has really bothered me, and any way to reduce that pain in the rear feature would really help make the game better for me.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't make up my mind whether i want to go as Rich or Beautiful.......but there again i can be a bit of a nightowl sometimes .


----------



## ZedameX (Dec 13, 2012)

You can change it oO  So i would change it depending on the current situation.

Rich till I paid off all those debts and major projects I want
Beautiful to unlock golden can
Night if I know I've got a lot of late night only access coming up
Morning if its the other way around


----------



## Carole (Dec 13, 2012)

A Late night town sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## the_bria (Dec 13, 2012)

i'm gonna go with night owl cause i'm a night person myself.  that and i work during the day.  damn responsibilities...


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd prefer the Night Owl option. I usually like to play the game during the early evening and sometimes late night, being the nocturnal person I am. I usually don't start playing till after 6:00 pm anyway most of the time so that option works pretty well with my own schedule.


----------



## Sora (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll start with beautiful because while i'm studying its a bit hard for me to keep my town happy and well... beautiful. But during the Summer i'll prob switch to early bird because you know...


----------



## Lotus (Dec 14, 2012)

Night Owl Village or Beautiful Village


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Dec 14, 2012)

Sora said:


> I'll start with beautiful because while i'm studying its a bit hard for me to keep my town happy and well... beautiful. But during the Summer i'll prob switch to early bird because you know...


Reading this post is like reading my own mind! thanks for this idea! *Worships*


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 14, 2012)

ZedameX said:


> You can change it oO  So i would change it depending on the current situation.
> 
> Rich till I paid off all those debts and major projects I want
> Beautiful to unlock golden can
> ...


Cheers ZedameX, that's good to know .


----------



## Fame (Dec 14, 2012)

Wrathie83 said:


> Cheers ZedameX, that's good to know .



Its 20k bells to change though, just a heads up.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 14, 2012)

Cool thanks for the tip


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I have recently decided that I am going to get the physical copy and the digital one so that I can have two towns. One town will be the Town that Never Sleeps, because I am a night owl and the other will have Rich Town.


Is that even possible? Maybe 3DS uses both for just one town...


----------



## Fame (Dec 14, 2012)

mlnintendo97 said:


> Is that even possible? Maybe 3DS uses both for just one town...


Nope it's possible, I asked to double check because I'm getting digital and physical


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 14, 2012)

mlnintendo97 said:


> Is that even possible? Maybe 3DS uses both for just one town...



If it's not, I will cry.


----------



## Fame (Dec 14, 2012)

I dont think they would be allowed to charge you twice and only let you have 1 savegame. Someone wouldve said something by now.


----------



## Lilnoo (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, well as far as i know, from my research.


----------



## Lilnoo (Dec 14, 2012)

Well its the normal times, but for early it will be 3 hours earlier but normal closing time.
Then late one is normal opening but 3 hours after the normal closing


----------



## BlueBear (Dec 15, 2012)

Undecided between beautiful and late night; 
Beautiful would take a few responsibilities off your shoulder such as watering flowers everyday, and would probably be good because of all the exams I'll be having over the next two years..
But with Late Night, the shops will be open longer so I'll be able to play longer.
Hmm...I'll probably have beautiful though...


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't like looking after my town so having the town look after the town (which quite frankly they should.) would probably be better for me  can someone explain to me the rich one? I don't get how earning more but also having to pay more is. . .  Any help? Unless you don't buy very often in which case it is there to be taken advantage of


----------



## Justin (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I posted in this thread before but after a lot of thought I'm 90% sure my town will be a Late Night/Night Owl town. It's important to me that I can fish and sell as late as possible! Rich Village is pretty tempting though.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

It's hard for me to choose. I work during the day in retail, so the late night would be perfect for me. On the flip side, when I have days off, I wouldn't be able to play much during the day.

If I had a beautiful village, I would still play a little in the beginning but later in the game, I could see myself not playing as much because I wouldn't have to water my flowers.

Rich Village would be interesting, but I don't think I'd care for that.

I would probably go with the nothing in particular village.


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol there's no downfall for picking one but hey... if you want to play with no help at all, I won't stop you.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a pretty hard decision imo...
The late night can be handy for me as I play in my bed a night...
The Rich can be handy to make extra money, I guess...
The beautifull is overal handy if I dont have a lot of time to play and cant be arsed with weeds and stuff - or if I go and time travel...


----------



## Sunny85 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll probably alternate town rules a lot but, I'll have beautiful town for the most part.


----------



## Pokeking (Dec 24, 2012)

I am planning on Night Owl town as my main feature. If I go out to eat or something, I don't want to be penalized. I will switch to Beautiful Town when I decide to undergo my quest for perfect town.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

Either beautiful, or late night.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful town. My OCD wouldn't let the other ones be applied...


----------



## Tapa (Dec 27, 2012)

I think I'll mostly go for the Night option, I mainly play later in the day and with my schedule for the first half of the year will force me to. 
The Beautiful option sounds tempting. I'll probably use that option when I want to get the perfect town status.


----------



## souljahbill (Dec 27, 2012)

Beautiful, until I gain access to the new town halls. Afterwards, I'm switching to Rich or Late Night, depending on the hours of Nookington's.


----------



## Andrw (Dec 28, 2012)

Rich Town + Growing Foreign Fruit


----------



## Hayley (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful town sounds good considering the flowers, however I may opt for early town if I play on my way to college.

I think you can change it for 30,000 bells at the town hall if needs be.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2012)

Hayley said:


> Beautiful town sounds good considering the flowers, however I may opt for early town if I play on my way to college.
> 
> I think you can change it for 30,000 bells at the town hall if needs be.



20,000 bells**


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to make mine a rich town until I get a good amount of community projects set up because I heard that their price isn't affected. Then I'll probably opt for a beautiful town. I usually register for morning classes because I'm a morning person so seeing as I'm occupied in the morning, I don't see the need to make my town a morning town. I go to bed early for these classes so I don't need to make it a late night town either.


----------



## Souhaiter (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm planning on starting out with Rich, mainly because I sell way more than I buy. That way, the price raise won't affect me as much.
Once I get my house and town all pretty and such and I don't need as many Bells to decorate, I'll switch to Late Night.
That way, I can WiFi with people (most people who WiFi tend to do so rather late, so. xD) and my town will be all decorated with community projects for them. c:
I might switch to Beautiful in between, just to get some hybrids as decorations, without having to worry about them dying every other day. xD

It's sad that I have everything I want to do 100% planned out before we even have a definite release date... .__.​


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't have a clue.. They're all good.


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Souhaiter said:


> I'm planning on starting out with Rich, mainly because I sell way more than I buy. That way, the price raise won't affect me as much.
> Once I get my house and town all pretty and such and I don't need as many Bells to decorate, I'll switch to Late Night.
> That way, I can WiFi with people (most people who WiFi tend to do so rather late, so. xD) and my town will be all decorated with community projects for them. c:
> I might switch to Beautiful in between, just to get some hybrids as decorations, without having to worry about them dying every other day. xD
> ...


Haha, I have mine all planned out too. XD I'm glad I'm not alone in this.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 30, 2012)

Wait.. what.. If you pick for example, early morning, and a shop typically opens at 10AM and closes at 10PM.. it will open at 7AM, but will also close at 7PM? (Someone on the ACC forums said this)

If so, I am definitely taking Late and Early out of consideration for sure. It's not like I'm going to play often at the extremes they allow, (i.e from 8AM to 5AM, I am not going to play that early very often, and that is not at all worth it CLOSING 3 hours earlier.


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2012)

CHR:)S said:


> Wait.. what.. If you pick for example, early morning, and a shop typically opens at 10AM and closes at 10PM.. it will open at 7AM, but will also close at 7PM? (Someone on the ACC forums said this)
> 
> If so, I am definitely taking Late and Early out of consideration for sure. It's not like I'm going to play often at the extremes they allow, (i.e from 8AM to 5AM, I am not going to play that early very often, and that is not at all worth it CLOSING 3 hours earlier.



That is how it works, at least to my understanding.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> That is how it works, at least to my understanding.



i thought it only opened early and closed at the normal time
and late night village would open at normal time, and close 3 hours later?


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> That is how it works, at least to my understanding.



That is stupid. Why would it be named "The Town that Never Sleeps".. Yet they receive the same amount of sleep, except they sleep later and wake up later..?

I definitely will not be picking a Early or Late town. Not going to pay to cancel out a help with a hinderance.


Beautiful it is!


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2012)

As I said, that's just how I understood it. Might be completely wrong. Hopefully someone with the game can clear it up.


----------



## aikatears (Dec 30, 2012)

Ask Zen see if any of the guides say anything


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 30, 2012)

I believe I have seen examples of the hours of late/early town somewhere in these forums and in early it opened 3 hours earlier and closed at the normal time. In late town, it opened at the normal and closed 3 hours later then the normal closing time.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2012)

aikatears said:


> Ask Zen see if any of the guides say anything



This is what Zen put for them;

Morning Town
- The villagers of the town change their schedule to fit the town
- The town wakes up (villagers and shops) 3 hours earlier


Town that Never sleeps
The villages of the town change their schedule to fit the town
The town goes to sleep (villagers and shops) 3 hours later


----------



## Zen (Dec 30, 2012)

CHR:)S said:


> Wait.. what.. If you pick for example, early morning, and a shop typically opens at 10AM and closes at 10PM.. it will open at 7AM, but will also close at 7PM? (Someone on the ACC forums said this)



Reading this and that crap in another thread about how the mayor gets less money makes me think that the ACC forums are full of idiots.

In any case, the way you described it is not how it works. Jake posted what I wrote about it above this post.


----------



## Tippy151 (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably the Beautiful Village because I don't play late or early, and I'm not willing to have overpriced things so...


----------



## Joey (Jan 1, 2013)

I would go with late night village


----------



## plwebb (May 22, 2013)

JabuJabule said:


> When they say late night and early morning, I wonder what the hours will be...



That's what I'd like to know too! They say 3 hours later for late night but 3 hours later than what time? I'm not a night owl and since I've retired I'm not an early bird so Beautiful Town will be my choice.


----------



## Anna (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful town


----------



## laceydearie (May 22, 2013)

I wake up early, so usually I'd go with early bird.. but I'm going to go with beautiful town to help with my gardening and stuff.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 22, 2013)

Definitely going to be a night owl. Just so everyone can stay up and enjoy the stars with me.


----------



## Nicole. (May 22, 2013)

I'm going with a beauiful town because I love having a town full of flowers!


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

Will alternate between beautiful town and rich town laws. When I want to sell lot's of stuff, I'll set the rich town law for the next day.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 22, 2013)

I'll probably go with Beautiful town. And if I need to, switch to the night one.


----------



## StiX (May 22, 2013)

Might switch it around a few times. thinking of starting with a night town then switch to beautiful once im ready.


----------



## Eloise (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful. I love flowers in my town and hybrids. Watering them was a hassle so I'm glad I don't with this ordinance!


----------



## Sakura0901 (May 22, 2013)

I'm going for Early Bird only because I wake up really RRREEAALLLYY early to go to work


----------



## Ozzie (May 22, 2013)

I want the beautiful town but i will choose the night owl town since i will play mostly late in the evening/night...


----------



## Tommytulip (May 22, 2013)

I'm stuck between beautiful and rich town. The thing i don't like about the rich town is that while selling prices are higher, so are buying so I'll probably go for beautiful town as I love flowers everywhere and making hybrids.


----------



## Hazy (May 22, 2013)

I wish I could have both the beautiful town and night owl town ordinances. Still don't know which one to choose...


----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful town has proven useful for me in the Jap version. I have dozens of flowers and I dont need to water them


----------



## Hamusuta (May 22, 2013)

byutefal<3


----------



## Mirror (May 22, 2013)

At first, I will likely choose "Rich town", so I can sell things for extra money and get myself a head start on cash. I know you can change your laws, so once school starts up again, I'll change it to either late-night town (since that's usually when I can play), or beautiful town. 

If I could never change my town law though, I'd go with beautiful, because it would make for easier maintenance.


----------



## Aquas (May 22, 2013)

Most likely beautiful. I'm not a fan of spending time watering flowers. I won't use the early or late one, unless my sleeping habits change. And as for Rich, I prefer to make money the regular way, plus I don't want to pay more for items at stores.


----------



## Cottonball (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful Village I suck at taking care of flowers.


----------



## Elloriee (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful village. Just sounds a lot better than having villagers staying up late or waking up early, shops opening earlier/ staying open later, and stuff being more expensive in my town.


----------



## sassberg (May 22, 2013)

Probably beautiful. I haaaaate weeds with all of my soul, and I like the idea of not having to babysit my flowers as much. I'm a big night owl, but I sort of like that the shops close around the same time as shops in the real world. I'm almost hoping it'll get my sleep schedule back to a more normal time! I just need that extra motivation. I'm a complete vampire right now that schools out, but I can see myself waking up earlier in the day to catch certain bugs and have more time before everyone closes up shop.


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2013)

Once I get a perfect town I might go with Rich Town just because it would fit with my overall theme of Fantasy community projects and Gracie Grace sets. But I'll see.

At the moment I'm going with Beautiful Town.


----------



## Goran (May 22, 2013)

I tend to play late into the night, so I'd go with with that.


----------



## nikkie23 (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to choose beautiful town law, but when I have to work it will be the night owl town law.


----------



## AC Cafe (May 22, 2013)

I'm going with Beautiful Town because I hate watering flowers every day like in CF.


----------



## Spiffee (May 22, 2013)

I think I will try out Morning Village first... I'd like to be able to play a little bit before I go to work.


----------



## erin49215 (May 22, 2013)

I'll definitely be picking the Night Owl Ordinance! I love catching bugs and fish that are out at night and it'll be nice to sell them right away instead of putting them in all of the free spaces in my house. Haha.


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 22, 2013)

I'll probably end up going with the beautiful ordinance for a while. I like having a lot of flowers and trees in my town.
I might go with the early bird or night owl though, depending on how my schedule changes when I'm back at college.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 22, 2013)

I'll pick either Beautiful Ordinance or Night Owl. Probably BO for the long run, NO during the summer so I can get rid of bugs and stuff.


----------



## Alistoria (May 23, 2013)

Most likely either beautiful town or night owl because I can't stand weeds in my town; it sounds like a neat idea that villagers can take care of flowers; and since I tend to play later in the day rather than in the morning.


----------



## cambell600 (May 23, 2013)

When I first get New Leaf I will have the Night Owl law as I will want to play it loads! I willl later change it to a beautiful town law as I want my town to be filled with flowers


----------



## Wing (May 23, 2013)

Mine will be beautiful and my sister's will be rich... Now I shall go to her town and sell all my junk


----------



## Zaydin (May 23, 2013)

I'd say either Beautiful or Night Owl, with me leaning a bit towards Night Owl considering my schedule in real life.


----------



## Peoki (May 23, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting out with the Night Owl ordinance and transition to Beautiful Town when I play less frequently.


----------



## Cabinwood (May 23, 2013)

I'm going with Beautiful and see if I can live with the hours as they are.  May be changing at some time since it does show you now what you've watered and what you haven't and it'll be easier to keep up with the watering...


----------



## Wilemina (May 23, 2013)

I'll be going with Beautiful Town, as I always manage to miss flowers when I'm watering.


----------



## DavidR (May 23, 2013)

I'll probably have the early bird town, since i'm always up at sunrise! Darn! Wish I could sleep later!


----------



## Nameri (May 23, 2013)

I am a night owl to the point of having tablets for a recognised body clock problem and working from 11.30 am to 7.30 pm, so the Night Owl ordinance is going to be an absolute godsend for me, as I don't get to do any gaming until 8pm at the earliest.  That and stackable fruit.  I always had issues getting to Nook's to sell things before.


----------



## StarryACNL (May 23, 2013)

Maybe start with rich then go to beautiful.


----------



## JKDOS (May 23, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the early and late towns are not even worth it. I believe Late town will make all shops open for +1 more hour. Same for early Bird

Every shop has it's own opening and closing time this time around.
a shop that closes at 8PM will now Close at 9PM (late town).


----------



## Superpenguin (May 23, 2013)

traceguy said:


> If I remember correctly, the early and late towns are not even worth it. I believe Late town will make all shops open for +1 more hour. Same for early Bird
> 
> Every shop has it's own opening and closing time this time around.
> a shop that closes at 8PM will now Close at 9PM (late town).



I am fairly certain it's a difference of 3 hours. (3 hours earlier for early bird or 3 hours later for late night)


----------



## Ozzie (May 23, 2013)

Do clovers (and 4-leaf-clovers) count as weeds and occur less often if you choose the beautiful law?


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, *traceguy* it's a 3 hour difference, not 1 

I'm going with beautiful town on one cartridge and rich on the other. My fianc? doesn't care about the price increase, I don't think he really understands it, actually. But hey, exploitation at its finest! :3


----------



## Superpenguin (May 23, 2013)

I'll be going with Beautiful town because....


----------



## MadisonCrossing (May 23, 2013)

I'm doing beautiful. I always tried to get a perfect town on my old games, but it was really hard to take care of the town with so much school! I'm sure it'll be much easier this time!


----------



## DonutCannon (May 23, 2013)

Choose rich law
SELL ALL THE THINGS
Switch to some other law
???
PROFIT!!1


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (May 24, 2013)

Gosh, Beautiful Town, definitely. What it does is like top priority to me.


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

DonutCannon said:


> Choose rich law
> SELL ALL THE THINGS
> Switch to some other law
> ???
> PROFIT!!1



Well, profit minus 40,000 bells for switching


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 24, 2013)

I plan to have my main town set with the Beautiful Town hands down. I'll have my other town set with the rich law to sell stuff there instead.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well, profit minus *20,000* bells for switching


Fixed :>


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 24, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Fixed :>



I thought it was only 20,000 then panicked when oath posted 40,000.  Phew!!


----------



## DonutCannon (May 25, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Fixed :>



Considering the fact that we now have 16 storage slots, and fruit stacks up to nine, it would take 200 foreign fruit to turn a profit, or just under 3 full inventorys to turn a profit assuming that you started with rich town, but otherwise with the price to switch it would be around 400 foreign fruit. It's actually a very possible money making method, just store the stuff you want to sell then go on a mass selling spree after you gather enough to make a profit with.


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 25, 2013)

I choose beautiful hands down. Rich law is very temping and calling me slowly to choose. But I will change to rich if necessary.


----------



## chronic (May 25, 2013)

Doing the beautiful town to get things started. But I plan on changing to night owl because honestly, I'm almost never in bed before midnight haha


----------



## violetneko (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful, for sure. Weeds are the death of my towns... And plus the villagers will plant flowers too


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful town because i SUCK at looking after my town, so an army of 7 or so little helpers on my side i should do OK. As for the other rules, I usually don't play too early or late, I'm in middle school so i need early nights, and I don't see the point of rich town. The amount you sell items for increases but so does the price you pay? Pointless.


----------



## Rune (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful as well, I don't think I'd be able to have the patience to water everything one by one to make sure nothing wilts until I get a better can D:


----------



## runekey (May 25, 2013)

As soon as I get 20,000 bells, im setting a late-night ordinance and im probably never going to change it from that. Late at night is the only time I really play games, so it's perfect for me!


----------



## Nami (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful town~ much easier for upkeep.


----------



## Avacyn (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful or late night. I can't decide yet hmm...


----------



## seainks (May 25, 2013)

I would have to pick the night owl one since I'm working on the weekdays till pretty late so I pretty much have no choice. But I would also like the beautiful town though ..


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 25, 2013)

Either beautiful or late night because there's no way I'm waking up at dawn... even to play AC. Also rich village seems to balance out even if you can earn more money, if prices go up.


----------



## BellaSara567 (May 25, 2013)

I'm most likely going to go with Beautiful or Late Night, depends on which one I feel more like when I get  the game.


----------



## Ozzie (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone know if clovers count as weeds and will occur less often if you choose the beautiful law?


----------



## fink (May 26, 2013)

Probably night owl because I dont mind watering and weeding and I stay up really late


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (May 26, 2013)

I generally am up until 3-5 a.m., so Night Owl most likely. If not that, then standard or beautiful.


----------



## ACking (May 26, 2013)

After all thinking I put into it, Ill probably chose the late-night ordinance.


----------



## Sheep (May 26, 2013)

Late Night and Beautiful Town.

It'll most likely change for me though; late night will be switched out for something else once Summer is over.


----------



## Chelyn (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful Town and/or Night owl for me.

Love to have a lot of flowers (Hybrids!) so Beautiful town could help not needing to water my flowers that much.
But Night Owl sounds pretty good too...


----------



## Gandalf (May 27, 2013)

In the long term I can see myself using the beautiful town ordinance to stop all the flowers dying if I disappear for a few days. Night owl is going to be really helpful for late night bug hunting so I'll probably use that as well.

The only time I can see myself using the early bird ordinance is if I want to get up super early to go fishing. Probably wont ever use the rich town law, dont know why


----------



## TokyoRose (May 27, 2013)

You can change the ordinences at any time for 20000 bells  I think I want to choose wealthy town at first to earn lots of money to start me off for projects and my house loan. Then I'll change to beautiful town because I'm too lazy to water my flowers xD


----------



## TokyoRose (May 27, 2013)

Ordinances can be changed at any time for 20,000 

didnt mean to post twice


----------



## samyfav (May 27, 2013)

^ you can always edit a posted post to add stuff. Anyhow it's definitely beautiful town law for me, makes it easier to get a perfect town. Late openings/early closings I can live with


----------



## eresin (May 27, 2013)

I am off work for the first two weeks of gameplay so I will probably have a beautiful town.  Generally I still find time to play when at work (on breaks and lunch and also travel too and from) so I don't think I'd use the early morning or late night ones much. Once I am happy with a beautiful town and have things under control I'll probably switch to rich, but I think beautiful will be my favourite.


----------



## comic321 (May 27, 2013)

I want the rich village...but I also want the beautiful village.


----------



## JVNguyen (May 27, 2013)

Definitely going for night owl, I usually stay up late.


----------



## Aerio (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful village~~


----------



## Katerzz (May 27, 2013)

I originally wanted Night Owl but once I found out the times for the shops aren't as late as I hoped, I'm now going with Beautiful Village


----------



## Solar (May 27, 2013)

Lol I feel so special...I'M GOING EARLY BIRD!!! I have always been a really early riser, especially in the summer. In City Folk, the shops were never open early enough so it sort of hindered my play. But now, I can wake up as early as I want and start to sell and shop


----------



## Rue (May 28, 2013)

I would pick beautiful, I like having happy neighbors and I hate pulling weeds. I also dislike the repetitive task of watering tons of flowers- this is a nice bonus.


----------



## Wish (May 28, 2013)

I have none, I like to water flowers. It gives me something to do


----------



## selena98891 (May 28, 2013)

*What town do you want in AcNl*

What type of town do you want when you get AcNl 

Early Bird-

The Early Bird Ordinance changes the time so the town is more active earlier in the day. This is useful if the player is more likely to be active earlier in the day. The key benefits of this ordinance are:

The villagers of the town change their schedule to fit the town
The villagers wake up and the shops open 3 hours earlier


Beautiful town- 
The Beautiful Town Ordinance helps keep the town looking neat and tidy. The key benefits of choosing this ordinance are:

Villagers water plants
Villagers are more likely to plant flowers
Time travelling does not affect the towns environment
Cockroaches will not appear
Weeds are rarer

Night Owl Town-

The Night Owl Ordinance changes the time so the town is more active later in the day. This may benefit players who are busy in the day due to other commitments. The key benefits of choosing this ordinance are:

The villagers of the town change their schedule to fit the town
The villagers go to sleep and the shops close 3 hours later

Bell Boom Town-The Bell Boom Ordinance changes the number of Bells the player may receive from buying or selling items. This is useful for wealthy mayors and players. The key benefits of this ordinance are:

The buying prices rise, but the selling prices rise too
The prices go up by 20%
The medals obtained on the Island increase


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

I swear we keep getting the same threads over and over.

I'm going for Night Owl.


----------



## selena98891 (May 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to do beautiful town


----------



## Mint (May 28, 2013)

There's a similar thread here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-of-the-4-Laws-would-you-choose-for-your-town ^^
I will be going with Beautiful Town.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to use Beautiful Town to start off with. If it ends up that I need to change it to Night Owl, I'll be doing that.


----------



## Puddle (May 28, 2013)

I also will be going with beautiful, but may switch to night owl.


----------



## Bambi (May 28, 2013)

Another "Beautiful-Possibly-switching-to-Night-Owl" person here.

I have busy days between Working, Gym, Dogs, Boyfriend. I MAY have to go to Night owl. Hopefully not though.


----------



## Lekti (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to go with Night Owl simply because i want the challenge of keeping my town beautiful all to myself, And because i stay up late a lot! ^^


----------



## Curiousiko (May 29, 2013)

I keep going back and forth between Early Bird and Beautiful but I may choose Early bird so I can buy stuff early. I figure I can travel to a friend's town if I want to do anything in the evening or at night. Also, I don't mind cleaning up my village. Pulling weeds is actually therapeutic to me.


----------



## N00bslayer06 (May 30, 2013)

Well since it is confirmed thaat yoou can channge it, im going from late night until I get started to money when I have a good amount, then I'm going to perfect when I wanna go hardcore


----------



## Leonn (May 30, 2013)

Definitely Night Owl, I only really get to play at night, and I'd much rather be able to actually buy and sell things


----------



## Cloudkitty (May 30, 2013)

Less than two weeks to go, and I still haven't decided between Beautiful and Night Owl.  I took less time to decide on names during my pregnancies.


----------



## mhoving (May 30, 2013)

Night Owl , I am going to need that.


----------



## pjsmommy12 (May 30, 2013)

I'm leaning towards beautiful.  However, once I get my son back in school in the fall, I am home from carpool and raring to go at 8am...not sure I will want to wait until 10am for things to open.  One of the Treehouse videos said you could change the ordinances, but it would cost you some Bells.  Decisions decisions...


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

pjsmommy12 said:


> I'm leaning towards beautiful.  However, once I get my son back in school in the fall, I am home from carpool and raring to go at 8am...not sure I will want to wait until 10am for things to open.  One of the Treehouse videos said you could change the ordinances, but it would cost you some Bells.  Decisions decisions...



I thought stuff opened at 9am.

Also, yeah, 20,000 to change the ordinance.


----------



## Wallytehcat (May 31, 2013)

I will be using Wealthy Town for when I am playing normally though when I decide to go for the perfect town rating I will switch to Beautiful Town.


----------

